# By Demand [September 2009]



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2009)

Most importantly, send in those user contributions!
A whole bunch of demands have been met, the preview will be put up in ten days.


----------



## Termin@L (Jul 15, 2009)

vista sp1...


----------



## qfunk (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi!
Please can it be possible that you could include that video file by Seagate (Loose Cows) which was featured in your first ever issue of June 2001??

I had subscribed to digit for a whole year, and had recieved that issue long ago in 2001... I don't have the Cd's now, so needed to view that video.
Details about the video: It showed what the future gen of electronics and science would be like... there was this band called "Loose Cows" and they start by composing a music video which is uploaded to the net for some music company to see... it's then loaded on to some female's car and since she likes it, she recommends to some board about it... and then it gets lots of downloads and the band gets famous just within some time... and then they order pizza, and the pizza man is wearing a T-shirt showing "Loose Cows" ... pretty nice video, and I haven't been able to find it anywhere online... or maybe I don't know the keywords...

Please can you include that video on your next issue?? OR if possible, could you provide a youtube link or some other site links for that video.

Thanks. 

This is the second time I'm asking for it....


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 22, 2009)

Request for the updated Anarchy Online MMORPG client... pretty please...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 22, 2009)

Digit Archive(as it was) on DVD + Online(If possible)


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Digit Archive


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 25, 2009)

How is Android live disc ? Can it be installed in usb drive. .


----------



## chaitanyaanand (Jul 26, 2009)

matlab alternatives like octave for windows and linux...thank u!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2009)

Android Live disk? I thought it was a hack someone made, didn't know there was an official live CD somewhere. And it just serves as a developement environment anyway, just to test drive apps written for the android. Still, if one shows up, will slip it in.


----------



## staticsid (Jul 27, 2009)

@qfunk

Is this what ur looking for ?

*video.yahoo.com/watch/2759052/8014277

It came up as the first result for "loose cows seagate video"


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 30, 2009)

@Anorion . . How are the contents for this month ie August . .


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Most importantly, send in those user contributions!
> A whole bunch of demands have been met, *the preview will be put up in ten days.*



10 days??? but from when?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 31, 2009)

Probably forgot it . .


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 31, 2009)

Probably forgot it . .  . . I am not able to view the contents detail in the main site . . *www.thinkdigit.com/ . . Can you give the link here . . The homepage shows only the cover of the mag and when i click it it takes to sales etc . .


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2009)

^ *www.thinkdigit.com/d/72720/


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the link . . Please . .
Can you provide . . hiren boot cd . . 
and visual fox pro with msdn . . 
or some alternative to the above . .


----------



## qfunk (Aug 1, 2009)

@staticsid: Thanks man!! That's exactly the video I was looking for. 

@Digit: Thanks for including the Open Source Stuff in this month's issue... I was wondering if you could include this Linux OS named, *Linux Mint* ... it's pretty good, by the looks... I had some trouble installing it due to some primary secondary of my sata hard drives... got a lot of help from the members of the forum, and since it also has a live cd, so I could just boot from the cd and live chat with the members on IRC (linux mint IRC) through Xchat (preinstalled), and have been told on other forums, that it supports almost any computer system. 

^^ You could include Linux Mint in September's issue...

*www.linuxmint.com/


----------



## qfunk (Aug 1, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d8/LLinux-Mint-Gloria.png/250px-LLinux-Mint-Gloria.png  *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f1/Bianca_file_browser.png/180px-Bianca_file_browser.png  *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/60/Linux_Mint_6_KDE_4_2.png/180px-Linux_Mint_6_KDE_4_2.png


----------



## superboysahil (Aug 1, 2009)

Iphone jailbreak apps, guide nd ol...


----------



## earlyman21 (Aug 3, 2009)

DIY videos @ digit office showing cool mods ,overclocking (how to) ,many tricks ,and yeah raaboo's  interview and a 5 photos of who cud be possibly AGENT 001 the winner gets a phone call 4rm him (he he ) ! isme sabka faida hain (free updrade advice + goodwill hi goodwill)


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2009)

*Will somebody please care to include these things : ( they are the some of the most important softwares )*

*Windows Vista SP2 x64 ( 64 bit )
Office 2007 SP2
Corel Draw Graphics Suite X4
Dreamweaver CS4
Fireworks CS4
Adobe Captivate 4
Cheatbook Database 2009
Microsoft .NET Framework (v4.0) 4.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional Beta 1
Autocad 2010 Trail
DirectX March 2009 Redistributable

Classical Comedy Movies : ( Demanding these for since May - but not to avail )

The Three Stooges in "Color Craziness" 
The Three Stooges in "Disorder in the Court"
The Three Stooges in "Malice in the Palace"
The Three Stooges in "Sing A Song of Six Pants"
The Three Stooges in "Brideless Groom"
"The Fast and the Furious" (1954)*


----------



## dkisdigit (Aug 6, 2009)

too many designers in my home

include softwares on home/interior/architect designing

include softwares on fashion/dress designing
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
include *chess video* from youtube


----------



## digitZero (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello team digit,

Here's my list of demands:

Ubuntu/ Mint 64 bit live DVD
Gentoo linux
Ubuntu repository image
Virtual box for linux
Lecture videos similar to Astronomy 160.
Please include more linux software. I mostly find only windows software on the DVDs.

That's it for now.


----------



## Lohen (Aug 7, 2009)

Dear digit i have been reading digit seen 2005 but never ask anything from digit....
this is my 1st time asking for some software....

so plzzz give all d software in following list
All this software are for Mac OS X


All this software are for Mac OS X

1) OpenOffice.org 3.1.0 for Mac
2) itune latest one
3) 10.5.7 Combo Update (very important)
4) GIMP for Mac
5) ilife trial 
6) Codec for Quicktime 
7) Chrome for Mac (very important)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 7, 2009)

Back Track 4 Live DVD + Installation
Autodesk AutoCAD 2010 Trial
Autodesk 3DMax 2010 Trial

More HD Trailers of Games and Movies
Video Tutorials on Linux and Stuff


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2009)

We read and seriously consider every request in these threads. No really we do, we may not give some things, but we think about every request. Using larger fonts or different colours does not make a difference on our decisions. Even if you use a small white font, we'll still read it. 
This looks like a Red Vs Blue thread. Maybe I need to give episodes.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ Now that's really comforting to know you guys pay equal attention to all requests.

But I was unable to get for eg. MS office 2007 SP2,Vista x64 Sp2, Dreamweaver & Fireworks CS4, DX March 09 & some movies after repeated requests.

Don't you guys think these softwares are really useful ?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the opensource contents . . Really loved this august issue . .
Could you provide 
ubuntu studio 9.04 and please make it bootable dvd . .  its 1.3 gb but contains all the packages including multimedia stuffs . .


----------



## Lohen (Aug 9, 2009)

ubuntu 9.04 in KDE 4 plzzzzz

All this software are for Mac OS X

1) OpenOffice.org 3.1.0 for Mac
2) itune latest one
3) 10.5.7 Combo Update (very important)
4) GIMP for Mac
5) ilife trial 
6) Codec for Quicktime 
7) Chrome for Mac (very important)

plzzzzzzz
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ubuntu 9.04 in KDE 4 plzzzzz

All this software are for Mac OS X

1) OpenOffice.org 3.1.0 for Mac
2) itune latest one
3) 10.5.7 Combo Update (very important)
4) GIMP for Mac
5) ilife trial 
6) Codec for Quicktime 
7) Chrome for Mac (very important)

plzzzzzzz


----------



## Technocratamit (Aug 9, 2009)

I want articles on User privacy on internet, articles on proxy servers. Would appreciate if top proxy solutions,softwares and video tutorials are included on the DVD.


----------



## Lenovo (Aug 10, 2009)

People in the Northwest that have devoted a lot of time to there trails aren't going to say anything about them in a forum. Very secretive!
comparatif simulation taux credit auto - Taux crédit auto. Comparatif des offres! Les meilleurs taux crédit auto sont sur le net !comparatif simulation taux credit auto


----------



## Shk_digit (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Nokia N81 phone with 2 Gb memory and extendable to 8 Gb and I want to install a Encyclopedia in  my mobile just like people install dictionary in their phone, I already have Dictionary but I want a Mobile Encyclopedia that works in my mobile without any use of Network, earlier I intalled Wapedia buit it worked by using Network like Airtel Live or others but I want to work it as Offline

So plz tell me which Encyclopedia should be used and from where to get it freely..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I have a Nokia N81 phone with 2 Gb memory and extendable to 8 Gb and I want to install a Encyclopedia in  my mobile just like people install dictionary in their phone, I already have Dictionary but I want a Mobile Encyclopedia that works in my mobile without any use of Network, earlier I intalled Wapedia buit it worked by using Network like Airtel Live or others but I want to work it as Offline

So plz tell me which Encyclopedia should be used and from where to get it freely..


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ Wrong section

Post in QNA section


----------



## Lohen (Aug 11, 2009)

KDE 4.3.0 for Ubuntu 9.04 plzzz


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2009)

Digit Archive.


----------

